# what does the postcycle "crash" feel like



## plifter198 (May 10, 2012)

ever since gettin off test on my latest cycle ive been soooo tired...i could sleep all day and thats not like me. every now and then ive been feel kinda lite headed too.  Is this typical of a post cycle crash? ive never felt like this after previous cycles


----------



## Digitalash (May 10, 2012)

post cycle?


----------



## juiceball44 (May 10, 2012)

One word comes to mind... castration


----------



## hill450 (May 10, 2012)

Fucking sucks dick thats what it feels like. I'm tired all the time. Don't want to go to the gym half the time, which is definitely not like me. Pretty depressed sometimes for no reason. Hell I'm in my 3rd week of pct too. Wish this mood would pick up some!


----------



## tinyshrek (May 10, 2012)

when i was 20 i went on tren for a year straight.... fuckin stupid then said fuck it i wana get clean. no pct. night sweats, nightmears, no appetite, nauseau, hot flashes, hella emo, no sex drive, depression, fat gain up the ass it was some of the roughest 6 months of my life. after that i felt better then joined the military and stayed off stuff for 7 years until last year.


----------



## overburdened (May 10, 2012)

that is all normal... what's your pct look like?  maybe we can help you with making your pct give a little more kick... also, there was a good log thread about triptorelin... might search that and try it.. the guy that wrote it(cant remember name) seemed to think it was def better than most things for that 'crash'


----------



## hill450 (May 10, 2012)

I've also heard the osta is pretty nice. Seems like it ups your sex drive and energy.


----------



## SFW (May 10, 2012)

Depression


----------



## SloppyJ (May 10, 2012)

Extreme depression. No sex drive. No energy. It pretty much sucks dick. It has a lot to do with the compounds you ran as well.


----------



## heavyiron (May 10, 2012)

What was/is your PCT?


----------



## Digitalash (May 10, 2012)

I made it through pct by drinking lots of coffee, spending lots of time resting and eating, smoking herb helps with that as long as you eat good... Work sucks, you don't really want to go to the gym but once you've got a few sets done it's not so bad. Music and more caffeine preworkout. After a few weeks the water weights gone and you're starting to get decent pumps again so working out is fun, see some new veins you didn't realize you had etc lol. Overall it's depressing, and something I'm glad I don't have to do anymore. It does get better if you wait it out though, keep up with your diet that's the most important thing


----------



## hill450 (May 10, 2012)

^^^^lucky, lucky, lucky.....once I get a few kids and in my 30's I'll probably be cruising thank god. pct is miserable lol


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 10, 2012)

I usually feel pretty shit the first few weeks coming off..... So I try not to lol..

But yeah, tired, lower sex drive, harder to get stoked about hitting the gym 24/7, just kinda down/deprssed man..What's your PCT look like as that is KEY in avoiding most of this crap but you're still going to get it a little in my experience no matter what you do.


----------



## Digitalash (May 10, 2012)

Cook your food in bulk when you feel up to it, I spent most of my free time during pct just sitting at home smoking and eating. I lift at home which is very convenient, I would just down a big cup of coffee, turn on music and "just do it". Same as any time, once you get a few sets in and you're warmed up you don't want to stop. Just keep that in mind (this goes for all things for me, I'm a habitual procastinator), you know once you get started it'll be fine if you can force yourself to do it. 

When your food is already made on plates in the fridge, it's easy to take one out and just start putting it in your mouth lol. I had no issues going to the gym during pct's, but I never wanted to eat and had a sort of "what's the point" mentality. I'm only going to get smaller and weaker anyway so why force myself to eat when I don't really want to? Obviously that makes no sense but when your hormones are low it doesn't really matter that it doesn't make sense lol . Not advocating it to anyone who doesn't already use it, but ganj really does help with bulking imo and also during pct as long as you're not the type to get lazy. It helped lift some of the depression knowing when I got off work I would have a decent workout, eat some good food, smoke and relax the rest of the day. My girl was there which helped but I wasn't really in the mood too much usually, she was really understanding about it (I talked to her about my cycling, this is now an ex though) and I think welcomed the break if anything... She also cooked for me sometimes and all around it was nice having company when I didn't really feel like going out and socializing much. 

I've only pct'd twice and then hopped back on cycle immediately after my second pct. I waited quite a few years after making the decision to use AAS to actually cycle the first time, so I had pretty much made up my mind this was something that I wanted. In short though I would say the best things you can do are relax, don't beat yourself up trying to train 5-6x a week super high volume, eat well, have someone to cuddle with when the clomid makes you feel like a 16 year old girl (kidding  ), use stims/cialis/vit.c/creatine etc. anything you can do to smooth the transition. Also plan for the fact that you will not feel like cooking or eating, do it all at once and have it portioned out ready to go. You will not feel like waking up, or going to the gym, plan for these things and make it easy on yourself any way you can. I like making a new playlist on my ipod everyday, the first song is my alarm in the morning, and I have a whole 1hr. set planned for my workout. Stupid little things like that make all the difference at least to me, in pct or even just to keep your motivation up on a day to day basis.


----------



## brundel (May 10, 2012)

Clomid makes me feel like killing myself
Low test makes me depressed and tired with no libido
Elevated estrogen makes me cry while watching tv and movies
I lose weight when I go off so that sucks
I start looking like normal me instead of superhuman me which is pretty depressing
My training partner tells (lies) me "you dont look like you have lost any size"....even though I have lost 20lbs and am growing one giant "AB".

Fuck PCT.
HRT FTW.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 10, 2012)

this^^


----------



## Digitalash (May 10, 2012)

My first pct was nolva and I much preferred it to clomid... I know that goes against the beliefs of most on this board but nolva is very close to as effective as clomid in restoring the hpta (a few percentage points IIRC). I don't know how much of a difference nolva's effect on igf-1 is either. I do know clomid made me want to cry and with nolva I just felt tired and a bit depressed. I feel I recovered about the same on either but felt signifigantly less female on tamox.


----------



## plifter198 (May 10, 2012)

overburdened said:


> that is all normal... what's your pct look like?  maybe we can help you with making your pct give a little more kick... also, there was a good log thread about triptorelin... might search that and try it.. the guy that wrote it(cant remember name) seemed to think it was def better than most things for that 'crash'




im a few days removed from stopping mast and tren and wanted to start pct today or tomorrow. I have triptorelin, 5000iu of hcg, and enough adex and clomid to last a while. what do you recommend? i was thinkin triptorelin today then start hcg for 10 days then run clomid after.  Any input would be great thanks!!


----------



## Digitalash (May 10, 2012)

Have you used hcg on cycle or leading up to starting pct? You really should've done it before starting serm therapy, I would do the triptorelin now and start clomid+aromasin. I don't think it would be too detrimental to also pin 1000iu hcg EOD for the first week of pct, possibly extend pct an additional week to compensate depending on how you feel.

LH production recovers much more quickly than your testes actually begin responding to it as far as I remember, so it may be worth briefly affecting your LH production by using hcg if that makes sense? Ideally you would've already finished your hcg protocol but if not then it may still benefit you if used right IMO. Clomid + aromasin pct is standard of course, if triptorelin works as they say you may not need it but I don't think there's enough evidence to rely on it 100% yet.


edit: I didn't notice it said you had adex on hand not aromasin. I would run it for the first 10 days of pct and then taper down to very low dose maybe .25mg 2x a week. Drop it completely one week before you finish clomid. A suicidal inhibitor would be much better like aromasin or formestane, and avoid all the tapering dosages. You may honestly be better avoiding it all together to prevent estro rebound, it will help your recovery though and I have used it myself with good results.


----------



## JCBourne (May 10, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Extreme depression. No sex drive. No energy. It pretty much sucks dick. It has a lot to do with the compounds you ran as well.



This. And I want to kill babies cause it's a total mind fawk.


----------



## Goldenera (May 10, 2012)

No sex drive, depressed as hell, no energy. 

I removed my pillow case and put a trash bag over my pillow then re install pillow case. This way the pct med tears don't soak my fancy memory foam pillow as I cry myself to sleep lol. 

On cycle u feel like god. Pct u feel like one of those emo douchebags kid with size 0 pants.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 10, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> My first pct was nolva and I much preferred it to clomid... I know that goes against the beliefs of most on this board but nolva is very close to as effective as clomid in restoring the hpta (a few percentage points IIRC). I don't know how much of a difference nolva's effect on igf-1 is either. I do know clomid made me want to cry and with nolva I just felt tired and a bit depressed. I feel I recovered about the same on either but felt signifigantly less female on tamox.


My balls blow up after just a few days on clomid...with nolva it seems to take weeks and they never get as big as they do with clomid.


With that said yes, I pretty much feel like a suicidal 16yr old girl on clomid and it makes me break out like nothing else! It's a love hate thing with me really. I like 100mgs clomid and 40mgs nolva for the first week or so then I drop the clomid down to 50 and taper the nolva down slowly over the course of however many weeks and that "seems" to help.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 10, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> No sex drive, depressed as hell, no energy.
> 
> I removed my pillow case and put a trash bag over my pillow then re install pillow case. This way the pct med tears don't soak my fancy memory foam pillow as I cry myself to sleep lol.
> 
> On cycle u feel like god. Pct u feel like one of those emo douchebags kid with size 0 pants.


hahaha, so true bro!

I sweat like a mother fucker during pct too!!! Pretty much just at night but waayyy more than normal. It's like being on tren for 4-5 weeks for me!

Anyone else experience night sweats Post cycle like that?


----------



## hill450 (May 11, 2012)

Nope, I'm like a furnace on cycle sweating in 70 degree ac and normal off cycle as far as he that is.


----------



## norcalmuscle (May 13, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> hahaha, so true bro!
> 
> I sweat like a mother fucker during pct too!!! Pretty much just at night but waayyy more than normal. It's like being on tren for 4-5 weeks for me!
> 
> Anyone else experience night sweats Post cycle like that?




Started PCT today. Hot as a motherfucker lol.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 13, 2012)

Fuck.... I'm going to be doing some pct'ing myself here any day now


----------



## snakeskinz (May 13, 2012)

shit


----------



## bull3441 (May 13, 2012)

I had the same symptoms with "traditional" pct.  When I tried Sustain-Alpha cream(Primordial Performance) and Forged pct, normal symptoms lasted a week the longest.  My balls bounce back within a week or so and sex drive also.  I have NO affiliation with the companies at all.  Six weeks ago I came off a long Test/Tren cycle and my strength hasn't dropped.  My endurance has though.  I've used this combo for the last 3 years.  I had my blood tested when I came off and my bilirubin was high and vitamin D low.  Had it tested again two weeks into pct and levels are normal.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 13, 2012)

bull3441 said:


> I had the same symptoms with "traditional" pct.  When I tried Sustain-Alpha cream(Primordial Performance) and Forged pct, normal symptoms lasted a week the longest.  My balls bounce back within a week or so and sex drive also.  I have NO affiliation with the companies at all.  Six weeks ago I came off a long Test/Tren cycle and my strength hasn't dropped.  My endurance has though.  I've used this combo for the last 3 years.  I had my blood tested when I came off and my bilirubin was high and vitamin D low.  Had it tested again two weeks into pct and levels are normal.


Yeah, 'm going to try a much more natural route this time myself...


----------



## effinrob (May 13, 2012)

i recover really well personally... but for the most part i sleep more and am slightly depressed and dont wanna do much... i have to force myself to have sex and have a very limited sex drive and i cant last in the bed room i get off way to fast.... im on a blast and cruise now


----------

